# Adult probiotics for kids?



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

I am just getting into faithfully taking my probiotics lately. Before when i did remember them (like weekly or so) I would open one capsule and sprinkle a little in a cup with DD's (3 y/o) liquid vitamin. The bottle says to take two (adult dose) so when I give them to DD it is seriously very, very little, like 1/8 or less of one capsule. The problem is that it usually gives her diarrhea. These are dairy free and she recently tested all clear for all allergens (though she was very atopic as an infant). So is it a bad thing to give her "adult" probiotics? Should I find a kids one for her?


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

When you say that she tested all clear for all allergens... what do you mean? Did she have symptoms of allergies? and she doesn't anymore? does she still have symptoms yet doesn't test positive for any of the ones they tested? She could still have food intolerances, and test negative for allergies (very common). I have only given my kids probiotics that said they were okay for kids (giprohealth.com is where I've gotten mine). But there's a whole discussion going on in the allergy forum about which probiotics are helpful. For instance I was giving my kids probiotics for 18 months. We did a Genova stool test for DS, and it showed he didn't have any good bacteria, even the ones that I'd been giving him. So he wasn't on the "right" probiotics. Now that he's on different probiotics, he's improving in leaps and bounds. So I guess I'm saying they might not be the right ones for her. And they still could be grown on (or have some ingredient) that she's sensitive to.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I give my kids full doses of adult probiotics. You can't overdose on probiotics so kid ones aren't necessary though certain strains might be more appropriate for babies especially. Your daughter is three and I wouldn't hesitate to do adult. That said, she's clearly not tolerating what you're using. I'd try Klaire labs (completely allergen free and very high quality in terms of potency) and if that doesn't work maybe she can't tolerate probiotics directly right now. You can do biotin (a b vitamin) instead.


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

So be wary abotu the 'dairy free' lable in probiotics. Most of the time the bacteria are grown on a dairy medium and then they extract the dairy (don't ask me how!).

Some very sensitive kids (like my son) can't tolderate the probiotics unless they are grown in a non dairy medium -- and usually you have to call the company to find out. This is my guess at what is happening.

We use these
http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Plus-S.../dp/B00014I2U0

They are grown in carrot powder.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

As an infant she had a lot of allergies. About a month ago we had her retested (IgG, IgE and scratch test) and she came back completely non allergenic. We have added dairy (and a bunch of other things) back into her diet w/o incident. She is actually doing better on dairy now than she had been w/o it IMO. I am amazed truly. I jsut dont under stand the probiotic thing still. I know this particular brand is grown on corn, completely dairy free. i have issues with dairy too so I would be having issues too if that were the problem.


----------

